# Sticky  RESOURCE: online bible



## TruSeeker777

Read the bible online! I like this site because you can look up scripture by topics or a certain passage. it also has alot of versions of the bible to choose from.

http://bible.gospelcom.net/


----------



## Anxiety75

I've seen that before. I like versions such as the NIV. I like how Bible versions word the scrips.
It's modern day language and not the ...thou,art,shall that was used in the 1600's
No disrespect on King James...


----------



## TruSeeker777

I study with NIV and KJV and love reading The Message version. It's really easy to read and understand. There's also the New Century Version that's good too


----------



## workman

hi, i am a catholic, which version of the bible do we use?


----------



## TruSeeker777

I don't know if this helps or not but I did a google search for "Catholic bible online" and found this link... http://www.catholic.org/bible/


----------



## mazer

I realize that this sticky post is really old, but I would like to point out http://www.biblegateway.com/ which has many, many different translations freely available and searchable.


----------



## ChrisA

When I purchased the ESV Study Bible, it gave me free access to the online version. The online version is pretty cool because you can add your own notes next to the verses. The commentary is also really good.

enduringword.com is my favorite site for commentary.

Chris


----------



## shiner500

blueletterbible.org
this is a excellent resource


----------



## SylvanFox

There's also a site that contains the Bible and just about every other religious text out there...

http://www.sacred-texts.com


----------



## libertad

you need to check out the bible written directly from the aramaic pe$hitta by George Lamsa. the most accurate translation and interpretations

http://www.lamsabible.com/


----------



## ChrisA

shiner500 said:


> blueletterbible.org
> this is a excellent resource


Thanks for listing this site. Ive been using it for the last few months on your recommendation and really enjoy it.

Chris


----------



## shiner500

ChrisA said:


> Thanks for listing this site. Ive been using it for the last few months on your recommendation and really enjoy it.
> 
> Chris


 I'm glad I could help.


----------



## kirbyisawesome

You can also go to www.crosswalk.com. This site has plenty of bible study tools and most of all bibles in existence.


----------



## Fixfounded1994

Thank you  I'm about to do devotions


----------



## ithinkjesusiscool

workman said:


> hi, i am a catholic, which version of the bible do we use?


I will convert to Catholicism so I happy to find a Catholic on this forum.
The Catholic church use different Bibles. At Mass: At the Traditional Latin Mass people use the Vulgata and at the NO Latin Mass I think people use Nova Vulgata. I am here only talking about the Latin Rites.
At home: the best English language Catholic translation according to me is the Douay-Rheims Bible.


----------



## lauraangara

mazer said:


> I realize that this sticky post is really old, but I would like to point out http://www.biblegateway.com/ which has many, many different translations freely available and searchable.


I find these are one of the best ones.


----------



## No Matter What

*All Versions, many languages, many ways to look at, maps, dictionary..and more*

http://niv.scripturetext.com/

If you still complain,....maybe you do Not have FAITH.http://http://niv.scripturetext.com/


----------



## millenniumman75

:lol - I have faith.


----------



## No Matter What

*God Bless!*



millenniumman75 said:


> :lol - I have faith.


:clap


----------



## oliverclay

The blog you shared about the online bible is very good blog and the Quote of day is very good step.


----------



## Kevin001

https://www.bible.com/


----------

